# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  الصربي ديوكوفيتش يفوز ببطولة شنغهاي للتنس

## mohamed73

فاز الصربي نوفاك ديوكوفيتش المصنف الأول ببطولة شنغهاي للتنس للاساتذة يوم الاحد.  	                ففي المباراة النهائية للبطولة التي اقيمت في الصين تغلب  ديوكوفيتش على الارجنتيني خوان مارتن ديل بوترو المصنف السادس بمجموعتين  مقابل مجموعة واحدة بواقع 6-1 و3-6 و7-6

----------

